# Ortho Coding ?



## aklein (Oct 15, 2009)

My doctor is a hand specialist.  He did an ORIF of a dislocated metacarpal phalangeal joint.  He also did a reconstruction of the ulnar and radial sagittal bands and of the dorsal capsule.  I have looked for a CPT code for the reconstruction but am unable to find one.  I think that this is part of the primay procedure but I have another physician who thinks otherwise.  HELP!!


----------



## MARILYN MORRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

miller9499 said:


> My doctor is a hand specialist.  He did an ORIF of a dislocated metacarpal phalangeal joint.  He also did a reconstruction of the ulnar and radial sagittal bands and of the dorsal capsule.  I have looked for a CPT code for the reconstruction but am unable to find one.  I think that this is part of the primay procedure but I have another physician who thinks otherwise.  HELP!!


here are some suggestions from the Hand Sociaty


Sagittal band rupture / MCP Extensor subluxation reconstruction Codes

Rupture, hand/wrist extensor tendon (727.63)
Immobilization muscle contracture of ________ (728.3)
Contracture of joint, hand/fingers (718.44)
Rheumatoid arthritis (714.0) 

Tendon transfer or transplant, carpometacarpal area or dorsum of hand, single; without free graft, each (26480) 
Arthrotomy for synovial biopsy; metacarpophalangeal joint (26105) 
Release, intrinsic muscles of hand (26593) 
Extensor tendon realignment, hand (26437) 
Synovectomy, metacarpophalangeal joint including intrinsic release and extensor hood reconstruction, each digit (26135) 


  American 
Society
for
Surgery
of the
Hand
assh.org

The Best
Resource
For Your
Hands,
Period.  

HOME | FOR PATIENTS | IMAGES | NEW | SEARCH | CONTACT


----------

